# Verizon Galaxy Nexus Pogo Dock First Impressions



## HeCareth (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, I gave some first impressions of the Pogo Dock recently released in the XDA forum. Figured I could add it here also, since no one has really commented on it. You can buy it from Samsung here: http://www.samsung.c.../EDD-D1F8BEBSTD

1. Build quality is great, it does not feel like a cheap dock, and for $90 I would expect at least that. No, it does not come with cables but I had already bought some OEM cables and adapters off eBay for like $5.00 so no issue. I am still using the standard battery, which I think gives me plenty of battery life and I use my phone skinless only with a pouch (SPG Crumena) so I cannot comment on the extended battery or skin fittings

2. The dock changes to clock mode when it goes into the dock regardless if it is in timeout mode or screen is on. I didn't find any issues with the phone not going into clock mode when inserted into the dock. If you have it enabled it plays a notification when the phone is docked and undocked.

3. The audio out works fine, I tested it with some head phones. The headphone jack on the phone is covered when dock so you actually have to use that port.

4. Yes, audio will play from the main speakers if nothing is connected to the audio out.

5. No issues with alarms when phone is docked.

6. The phone goes into a landscape mode when the phone is docked, looks kinda like the Tablet ICS, so you can operate your phone docked in landscape mode. This actually does not work when the phone is not docked. This is kinda cool, and it also lines up the icons correctly, something ADW Launcher did not do to well when operating the phone in landscape.

Other than that I'm out $90 but I think it does what I need it to do.

I am running AOKP 4.0.3 Build 26 Rooted, it seems there maybe some docking issues with the Stock 4.0.2 Build

Here are pictures that I took of my wifes phone docked..


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

i totally want one but that is just way too expensive.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

So is this the GSM dock? Or was a Verizon one finally released? A link would be helpful.

Good write up. Would really need to know if it works with my diztronic case, otherwise it won't be an option for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## HeCareth (Nov 17, 2011)

Sorry this is the Verizon version which you can buy straight from Samsung for $90 Here is the link http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones-accessories/EDD-D1F8BEBSTD


----------



## julianzh (Feb 21, 2012)

i will wait for ebay bootleg.


----------



## HeCareth (Nov 17, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> So is this the GSM dock? Or was a Verizon one finally released? A link would be helpful.
> 
> Good write up. Would really need to know if it works with my diztronic case, otherwise it won't be an option for me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


From the response in the XDA forums it does not work with any cases or the extended battery


----------



## mzrdisi (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice, I appreciate the review. I have the extended battery and use a case, so I am glad to see that we've already got people reporting you have to go back to bone stock configuration to fit the phone into the dock. Saves me some money.

I also just find it sooo hard to justify buying a $90 piece of plastic that adds NO functionality. I mean, would you pay $90 for the wall charger that comes with your phone?


----------



## v8vroom (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for providing us with your impressions. I appreciate your time spent!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

v8vroom said:


> Thanks for providing us with your impressions. I appreciate your time spent!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1. Great review!


----------



## Gr8gorilla (Jul 13, 2011)

I agree with the no functionality. I mean, the case I spent $30 has a kickstand, and the phone goes into landscape mode when turned on its side. I can't see Pogo pins and a dock sound being worth an extra $60. If the dock had speakers, hdmi out, and a powered, USB hub, then $90 would leave my account faster than you could blink. There is no way I am paying $90 for a landscape Pogo pin charger.,

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## XideXL (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry to go off topic a bit, but where the EFFING EFF is the Verizon pogo car dock?! I'd pay $100 for that thing with no problem, even though it's ridiculous. Though the longer they wait, the less time I will have before upgrading my Nexus and thus less likely to buy it at their crazy prices!

Last I heard both the car dock and desktop dock were unheard of for CDMA models. Hoping this means the car dock might be on the horizon?


----------



## HeCareth (Nov 17, 2011)

XideXL said:


> Sorry to go off topic a bit, but where the EFFING EFF is the Verizon pogo car dock?! I'd pay $100 for that thing with no problem, even though it's ridiculous. Though the longer they wait, the less time I will have before upgrading my Nexus and thus less likely to buy it at their crazy prices!
> 
> Last I heard both the car dock and desktop dock were unheard of for CDMA models. Hoping this means the car dock might be on the horizon?


Well its been confirmed that 4.0.2 does not work well with the PoGo docks, some sort of software bug. All who are using the Pogo docks with 4.0.3 have no issues. So I am guessing 4.0.3 must be on the horizon because the VZW (Pogo) accessories are starting to show up.


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

I appreciate the review, the dock looks very nice.

Unfortunately I normally use my standard battery but always use the extended battery door so I can swap the battery easily.

Your review got me thinking about the dock though, thanks again!


----------



## Thorn11166 (Jul 8, 2011)

Is there anyway you could test and see what current is going through the middle pogo pin, and does it charge as AC or USB?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## questioncom (Aug 14, 2011)

I've read other reviews and they say it works fine with the extended battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## captdroid (Jan 13, 2012)

This dock is gone from Samsung's website. 404 page not found.


----------



## nawfboy09 (May 10, 2012)

captdroid said:


> This dock is gone from Samsung's website. 404 page not found.


Here is the link that leads you directly to the Samsung website to order the dock. It is for the SCH-i515 (Verizon GNEX). I have not tried it since I do not have the funds as of now but will try in the near future if not officially released.

https://mobile.samsu...nes-accessories

this is the source where I found the link

http://www.phonesrev...ock-back-order/

it is a UK website but the title clearly says for the i515 GNEX


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll spend that much if they ever release a pogo nav dock...

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, I like seeing those "damn three seashells" at work, but I'm in the same boat with other people who just couldn't justify spending $90 on something that is gonna just sit on my desk.

If they come out with the car dock I'd be in there like swim wear.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

My only issue with the dock is I'm pretty certain I'd have to remove my case to insert it. Has anyone found reviews saying it works with slim cases (diztronic preferably)?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nawfboy09 (May 10, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I'll spend that much if they ever release a pogo nav dock...
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


That is how I feel especially when we are 6 months from discovering a new GNEX or Nexus phone. That is why I went ahead and bought the GNEX car mount from amazon for under $30 which is way more acceptable of a price for it, since it does fit the GNEX perfectly.


----------



## spjoneser (Jan 11, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> My only issue with the dock is I'm pretty certain I'd have to remove my case to insert it. Has anyone found reviews saying it works with slim cases (diztronic preferably)?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


+1 this I use the diztronic tpu case w/extended battery underneath it. Wonder if it would fit?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

nawfboy09 said:


> That is how I feel especially when we are 6 months from discovering a new GNEX or Nexus phone. That is why I went ahead and bought the GNEX car mount from amazon for under $30 which is way more acceptable of a price for it, since it does fit the GNEX perfectly.


Is that the GSM pogo version or the VZW nav dock, where you still have to plug the phone in?


----------



## nawfboy09 (May 10, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Is that the GSM pogo version or the VZW nav dock, where you still have to plug the phone in?


the Verizon NAV DOCK w/o the 3 pins. I wish Verizon was quicker to release the 3 pin accessories for the GNEX.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

nawfboy09 said:


> the Verizon NAV DOCK w/o the 3 pins. I wish Verizon was quicker to release the 3 pin accessories for the GNEX.


Thanks. I saw on Droid life (maybe some other source? a few months ago) that a Samsung rep said the gsm pogo nav version would fit tightly to a vzw gnex, but it would work. But i have yet to hear anyone try it & I'm not willing to spend the money to try it.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## nawfboy09 (May 10, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Thanks. I saw on Droid life (maybe some other source? a few months ago) that a Samsung rep said the gsm pogo nav version would fit tightly to a vzw gnex, but it would work. But i have yet to hear anyone try it & I'm not willing to spend the money to try it.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


I did not know the Verizon GNEX would fit the GSM car dock, i thought since it didnt fit the GSM 3-pin desktop dock it wouldn't fit the car dock. And yea im not willing to risk it either


----------

